# What the best grocery store dog food?



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, question:
What is the best grocery store/walmart dog food brand?
I am out of food  and I ordered new one online. It should arrive tomorrow or tuesday. I dont live close to a pet store and dont really wanna drive that far for a 5lb bag of dog food. I thought i will pick one up at walmart or so and feed the left over food as a treat every now and then. Bad plan? Grrr, bad planing...i thought its gonna last longer :-/
Should i try fresh meat instead? They never have problems with cold turkey food changes, so thats not an issue, but a little worries about raw meals.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd probably just feed them meat for 2 days. It isn't long enough time to worry about getting the nutritional balance right. If you are worried about raw upsetting their stomachs, just do some boneless chicken and boil it and you can add some green beans and rice or potato as fillers if you want to bulk up the meal.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd just feed some cooked meat. I wouldn't bother buying junk food for a day or two.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, have had that happen, and seeing as I prefer home•cooked and Raw over kibble anyway, I typically will pick up some ground beef and mix with sweet potatoes and carrots or peas and/or Chicken Quarters to feed for the day or two until I can get to the store....


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Im an idiot *lol* havent even thought about homecooking. Yes, will do  great idea...just picked up some chicken to cook...glad i have lab-mixes. They eat anything anyways


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's unlikely that a couple of days of Purina One would permanently damage your dog.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats not my concern. It was more because i did not want to throw the rest of the bag away or something. Actually looked ad purina one beyond. Looks decent. But decided to cook instead


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Our yellow lab has severe food allergies, and we've had very good luck feeling "Just Six" which is sold at all the major retailers, at least where I live. Wal-Mart, Fred Meyer (Krogers), Safeway (Carrs).


----------



## NomAnor (Nov 24, 2012)

The only food I would feed from Walmart would be Ol Roy Pure Balance. Not the best obviously but there is no corn, by products, soybean or synthetic vitamin k.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

NomAnor said:


> The only food I would feed from Walmart would be Ol Roy Pure Balance. Not the best obviously but there is no corn, by products, soybean or synthetic vitamin k.


Thats why i "like" purina one beyond...ingredients dont look bad.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Purina ONE Beyond does have a lot of soy. But not too bad otherwise. 

Rachel Ray Nutrish is usually available at Walmart, and a lot of grocery stores have some kind of regional brand that has halfway decent ingredients. They usually aren't cheap but will do in a pinch. I fed my dogs canned cat food for a couple days when I ran out of dog food AND meat recently . I was afraid they'd get upset tummies but they were fine.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

My dogs got a nice homecooked meal yesterday  not sure what i will cook them today..i will figure something out *lol*


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

A few days on whatever probably won't hurt them unless they are allergic to a specific ingredient. Our local grocery store has Harmony Farms and Paul Newman brand dog food, which is not cheap, but pretty good stuff. When I get stuck, I usually just feed the dogs "people meat" for a day or two. A week or more, I'd pick up one of those better grocery store brands.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Please also keep in mind that you can donate unused kibble to a rescue or shelter. Please don't throw it away - they always need dog food!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I would never through it away! But if I buy a bag of food that is not their main food, i use it as treats...


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

That happened to me, I thought I ordered the food, but I didn't  I bought Purina One Beyond, he liked it & he had no bad side effects. The ingredients looked decent & believe it got 4 stars. I usually feed him Earthborn Holistic Grain Free & continue to do so, but it's good to have something local to buy just in case


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> Please also keep in mind that you can donate unused kibble to a rescue or shelter. Please don't throw it away - they always need dog food!


You know, completely off topic, but it's actually becoming a trend now NOT to accept dog food donations. I've worked at two kennels now that refuse to take donations of dry dog food to feed for completely different reasons... but I suppose it's good that they are keeping dogs on a consistent diet!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> You know, completely off topic, but it's actually becoming a trend now NOT to accept dog food donations. I've worked at two kennels now that refuse to take donations of dry dog food to feed for completely different reasons... but I suppose it's good that they are keeping dogs on a consistent diet!


Our local shelter doesnt really want food donations either. They always have more than enough.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The Humane Society here doesn't feed the animals anything other than Purina Dog/Cat Chow (or Puppy/Kitten Chow). But they still accept donations of other brands for their pet food pantry--they let the people using the food pantry pick whatever they want.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

our shelter also doesn't accept random foods, Horzon donates food and for the dogs with sensitivities they feed GO!..(which they will accept donations of) my shelters philosophy is that because of the situations they come from and the stress they are under in a shelter, good solid nutrition is a priority.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Salina said:


> Our local shelter doesnt really want food donations either. They always have more than enough.


our local rescues do except donations, but only of certain brands and or varieties. Our local shelter/humane society does not except donations for their dogs (They have a thing going with Hill's Science Diet. Are a part on their study program) but do except donations that they distribute to those people in need of some assistance.... People can come in and are allowed to take a certain amount of food once every 2-3 (?) months.. Depending on how many animals and what they weigh depends on how much you get I believe, would have to ask my other half how exactly it works, since he was the one who did the one pickup we needed a couple years back. ( He was out of work for several months and money was becoming scarce..)


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Not positive, but I believe that Purina ONE Beyond has synthetic Vitamin K3 as one of the ingredients. ??


----------

